# Fish Finder rig with Mono or Braided?



## dmai69 (Mar 12, 2011)

I would like to use a Fish finder rig for surf fishing for Red and Black Drum in the Spring at Virginia beach. Most of the time I use mono on my Fish Finder Rig which works great. Can I use braided or will the fish finder rig cut up the braided line?


----------



## Smittroc (May 1, 2009)

If you're using the plastic slider it should not matter.


----------



## fishnuttz (Jun 27, 2008)

exact opposite the line will cut through the sinker slide after awhile and you'll end up losing the weight.


----------



## dmai69 (Mar 12, 2011)

Fishnuttz,

I won't want to lose the weight. I guess it's better to use momo with a Plastic Slider on the Fish Rig in the surf.


----------



## skunk king (Mar 25, 2008)

better to not use the plastic sliders at all in my opinion. Get the metal snap swivels, they cast better and won't fail like the plastic ones.


----------



## Aaron T (May 9, 2000)

If you are using braid I would use a mono or fluoro shock leader. I typically do that with on my surf rod or pier rod. Using a shock leader with heavier line will help from losing the heavier weight you will be throwing. I like to have at least a rod length of shock leader, typically 40# mono (maybe a little overkill).


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

skunk king said:


> better to not use the plastic sliders at all in my opinion. Get the metal snap swivels, they cast better and won't fail like the plastic ones.


Agree, braid or mono, those plastic sliders suck. Just use a snap swivel rated to 150# and you will be fine.


----------



## Ian (Nov 28, 2007)

Cdog said:


> Agree, braid or mono, those plastic sliders suck. Just use a snap swivel rated to 150# and you will be fine.


 thank u sir,couldnt said it better myself,used em one trip out of a thousand,lost one weight and that was 75 cent to much,had to retie, rerig and i never used em again...they should give man who invented it his pattent back...


----------



## fishnuttz (Jun 27, 2008)

I will say that the green ones you get on the OBX are thicker and last longer. But there again I do use snap swivels on my Heaver for when I'm chunking 8 & bait . When I'm catfishing on the James I use sinker slides .


----------



## citation (Dec 8, 2010)

i just put the sinker on there without a snapwivel or a sinker slide


----------



## dmai69 (Mar 12, 2011)

Thanks all,

Last summer I bought a pack of 12 plastic sliders and I have about 7 left. Maybe that's why everything I use braid I lost my rig and weight? I think I'll just store the 7 I have left and just use the snap swivels and use a heavy shock leader tied to braided line.


----------



## pierfisher9678 (Jun 12, 2009)

yeah those sinker slides suck.lose a couple 8 onces and u will stop using them.i wouldnt put the sinker right to the line that sharp edge specially on the pyramid cant do the leader any good.also be sure that the swivel u use on the leader to your hook wont allow your snap to go past it lol. i have seen it where the sinker goes all the way to the hook, or use a bead.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

citation said:


> i just put the sinker on there without a snapwivel or a sinker slide


 Lost my first drum on Avon back in the early 70's trying to fish that way.... You see in any real current the line can become fouled around the eye of the sinker,when you set the hook,pop.... A snapswivel can prevent this... jmo from what has happened in the past..


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

dmai69 said:


> I would like to use a Fish finder rig for surf fishing for Red and Black Drum in the Spring at Virginia beach. Most of the time I use mono on my Fish Finder Rig which works great. Can I use braided or will the fish finder rig cut up the braided line?


Use the sliders that are specifically designed for braid and you won't have a problem. I haven't lost one yet from the braid cutting through.


----------



## pierfisher9678 (Jun 12, 2009)

i havnt had a problem with the braid coming threw..i just dont think they can handle a good hard cast, if u are slinging 8 and bait they just dont hold up..jmho..oh wait its a fact..lol. ive broke about 6 that way..b4 i threw all the rest in the garbage


----------



## Smittroc (May 1, 2009)

I've always used braid and its never cut through plastic nor have I seen it happen. At the same time I don't use a 10 ounce either and I've caught huge drum and rocks, just like everyone else. Maybe I should have said the thick plastic ones. Anyways good luck Dmai..


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

These are the ones that I use.


----------



## dmai69 (Mar 12, 2011)

Thanks all, I will just use the swivel.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

dmai69 said:


> Thanks all, I will just use the swivel.


Good choice!


----------



## Dr. Bubba (Nov 9, 1999)

You can replace the plastic sliders with a barrel swivel to use up what you bought already. My experience withe green sliders is they collect sand and nick my running line.


----------

